# The Beauty of Flight!



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

We all love pigeons and believe they are beautiful. But it is easy too forget just how incredible these birds are until you see their athleticism captured in flight. Please enjoy these stunning images of my birds captured by my brother a couple days ago.

Jim


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Are these homers? You have some wonderful colors!


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

Yes they are homers. I only have homers and I breed specifically for color using breeding stock with strong racing backgrounds. I love color!

Jim


----------



## mickey mouse (Oct 13, 2007)

beautiful pics and makes you want to fly yourself. the black wht flt reminds me of some i had many years ago.

good work by your brother.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Awesome Pictures!!!!


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Love the pics, the black with white flights is my favourite.

Speaking of pigeons amazing flight, I heard on a documentary that pigeons still have lift when they are making their upwards stroke, Most birds loose altitude when doing this and only gain when on their downwards stroke


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

awesome pictures !!we should have something like picture of the month here in PT, and nice birds


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Love them all,especially the RC Splashes !! Alamo


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

NZ Pigeon said:


> Love the pics, the black with white flights is my favourite.
> 
> Speaking of pigeons amazing flight, I heard on a documentary that pigeons still have lift when they are making their upwards stroke, Most birds loose altitude when doing this and only gain when on their downwards stroke


Their flights twist to allow air to more easily pass through the wings, rather than pushing against the air above and pushing the body down.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

These are really great pictures! Very pretty and healthy looking birds as well


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Those are some nice shots, and you do have some very pretty birds.


----------



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

NICE BIRDS, and AWESOME SHOTS My favorite picture is the black one with white flights.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Wonderful pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------



## italianbird101 (Sep 12, 2007)

Great photos. What type of camera used to capture them in flight?


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Their flights twist to allow air to more easily pass through the wings, rather than pushing against the air above and pushing the body down.


Yup that's it. I wish I could find the link to the youtube of it


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

italianbird101 said:


> Great photos. What type of camera used to capture them in flight?


Its a Cannon SLR digital. I think he said it is an A-50? Or something like that. He has nice zoom lens as well but I'm not sure what size or brand. Here is a link to his new website. www.averagejoeimages.com


----------



## Granny Smith (Jul 16, 2011)

Great pics. Do you know what shutter speed was used to get those wings to look frozen?


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

No, I sure don't. My brother is the photographer, but I'm guessing it had to be at least 1/1000 of a second. The camera is a Cannon 50D.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Granny Smith said:


> Great pics. Do you know what shutter speed was used to get those wings to look frozen?


It's great having a good camera, but you can get good shots like that even with a lesser camera if set on the "sports" mode, which is used for taking action shots and freezing them.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> It's great having a good camera, but you can get good shots like that even with a lesser camera if set on the "sports" mode, which is used for taking action shots and freezing them.


Agreed! It's not always about the camera, it's what you do with it. Granted, fast shutter speeds and long lenses can help, but I'm always shooting photos of my birds with my cell phone and thoroughly enjoy it.

Here's a gallery of cell phone photos of my birds:

http://www.kastleloft.com/2010/12/the-best-camera/


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Whats wrong with the black one with white flights feet?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Kastle Loft said:


> Agreed! It's not always about the camera, it's what you do with it. Granted, fast shutter speeds and long lenses can help, but I'm always shooting photos of my birds with my cell phone and thoroughly enjoy it.
> 
> Here's a gallery of cell phone photos of my birds:
> 
> http://www.kastleloft.com/2010/12/the-best-camera/


I love some of the pics from training. Great shots.


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Whats wrong with the black one with white flights feet?


Nothing wrong with her feet. Just happens to be the position they were in when the shutter snapped. She is coming infor a landing so perhaps she is in the middle of deploying her landing gear.


----------



## Norm2475 (Jul 20, 2009)

very pretty birds and good pictures. We have been trying to get some good shots of our birds. we have white homers. it is not easy.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't mean the position of them, they look fat and scally.


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I don't mean the position of them, they look fat and scally.


Howwould you like it if someone said your feet were fat and scaly ! Be nice!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Ssyybfamloft said:


> Howwould you like it if someone said your feet were fat and scaly ! Be nice!


 I'm not trying to be mean. It's just an obsevation. I'm looking at a pic in a vet book now of a bird with similar feet and it has something called scaly mites. Again I'm not being an ass. If there is something wrong and the owner doesn't know, isn't it better to bring things like that to there attention for the birds sake.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Very good observation Shadybug


----------



## UssChicago1 (Mar 7, 2011)

Those pictures are perfect!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

First To Hatch said:


> Very good observation Shadybug


 Thanks, Looks like your the only one that thinks so.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Could the feet just have crusted poopie on them? Try enlarging the picture. Very nice birds and great pictures. Tell your brother he should go professional, if he's not already.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Thanks, Looks like your the only one that thinks so.


Well I think it is obvious those aren't healthy feet. What I do is I spray the perches with permethrin 10 to prevent it (bottle cap with about 12 oz. of water mixed) I also spray the birds with it for lice and such. In the summer it keeps the flies away as well. I'm surprised red mites are an issue in the winter though. If you hear them "dancing" on their perches at night thats also a sign.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I use permethrin to. I works good for me. Droppings usually don't stick to healthy pigeons feet. Who ever the photographer is he definitely knows what he's doing.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

loonecho said:


> Nothing wrong with her feet. Just happens to be the position they were in when the shutter snapped. She is coming infor a landing so perhaps she is in the middle of deploying her landing gear.


Have you had a chance to check out the black and white birds feet? Just curious if you found anything!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Thanks, Looks like your the only one that thinks so.



No. I agree that the feet do look kinda swollen and scaly. And you're right in that if there is something wrong, then it is a good thing to let the owner know. Doesn't really look like poop.


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

almondman said:


> Have you had a chance to check out the black and white birds feet? Just curious if you found anything!


Yep, It was just some crusted poop. Thanks for the concern.

Jim


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

loonecho said:


> Yep, It was just some crusted poop. Thanks for the concern.
> 
> Jim


I'm glad that's all it was. Scaly mites can become a big problem.


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

nice bird and good camera


----------

